# Pensacola Bay to Crab Island?



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thinking of taking the boat, a 22ft bay boat, and friends from Bayou Texar to Crab Island next weekend. I google earthed the trip and it looks about 50 miles. I'm thinking roughly two hours with a full load, no wake zones, and trying to maintain the highest MPGs. Does this sound right?

I've never boated over, only trailered. How is the trip over? Are there many no wake zones? Anything in particular I should be aware of? Anyone else headed over next weekend?

Thanks


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Might be quicker to trailer, we just trailered over last week. And use the liza Jackson boat ramp.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sure you're right that it'd be quicker to trailer, but we're doing it partly for the experience. I've launched at Marler Park before but never Liza Jackson, will have to try that sometime. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Lisa Jackson is about 5 miles or so from crab island, we usually pull in the shallows on the island and hang out and party. We've been looking foward to the billy bolegs thing to take the boat out there.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Get there before noon*

I know you will get there before noon but Liza is pretty much vacant before then. After 2 get ready to wait in line to put the boat in or pull the boat out.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*It's.an awesome trip!! I love it. Watch for skinny water. The only no wake is Fort Walton. You will really enjoy the boat ride. Verses a pull the trailer trip.*


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, BT. Good to hear!


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

What Banana Tom said...fun trip. This time of year is good because of the lack of the afternoon thunderstorms that occur when the weather warms up. In the heat of summer you could get caught somewhere between Pensacola and Ft. Walton when one of those pesky little storms decide to show up. Could ruin a fun time.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Any cool spots in between, I'm kind of interested in doing this trip now


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Have taken that trip MANY times. Very nice just be sure to follow the channel after Navarre bridge!!!!!!!!!! It use to head south east alot . Dunes just off of Hulbert field to raft up on.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Hook said:


> Have taken that trip MANY times. Very nice just be sure to follow the channel after Navarre bridge!!!!!!!!!! It use to head south east alot . Dunes just off of Hulbert field to raft up on.


x2 Definitely need to look at your channel markers as their are lots of sandbars to hit and the channel is not just east west like you would think. Sometimes it is close to the northern shore at others it is towards the beach. but with that being said it is a wonderful trip. There is several little islands towards Ft Walton that are cool to hang out/grill etc.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, all. I'm even more excited now.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Done that trip many times, if at all possible, try to arrive at Crab Island, East Pass on an incoming tide for the optimum experience (I haven't checked the charts for next weekend). Also, if you ever want to trailer your boat but not all the way to Liza J. or Destin, the County ramp at Navarre is fantastic and an easy ride down the ICW. As others have mentioned, watch and follow the channel markers carefully once you are E. of the Navarre bridge. If you have snorkeling gear, the east jetty's are a great snorkeling site.

Most important, have fun!


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been wanting to make that trip as well. I live in Polynesian Ilse (North side of Gulf Breeze by Garcon Bridge). That means all the way around GB. I have made the trip a couple of times from the Oriole Beach area in a friends boat and really enjoyed the ride. My boat's top speed is 22 mph and slows down considerably as the passenger count increases. I had 13 people on for a Blue Angels run and couldn't get up to 10. LOL everyone would want to go too.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

You can stop at Juana's in between at the Navarre bridge if you're looking to stop somewhere. Wouldn't eat there though, as several people here have said the service isn't the best, but it's a good hangout.

As feelin' right said, The islands by Hurlburt are cool places to stop and hang out as well.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

As mentioned earlier just be careful of the chanel between Navarre and Okaloosa Island, the deeper parts zig zag back and forth, it is NOT a straight chanel and there are some VERY shallow spots around Hurlburt.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Never made the full trip,but I have gigged the entire route at some point,the are some very very shallow areas between Navarre and FWB So shallow that a 14' jon boat will run aground.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

weather permitting, we'll be making the trip this year from Pascagoula Mississippi to Crab Island for Billy Bowlegs. right at 130 miles one way I believe, should take about 5 hours for us to get there, CANT WAIT !


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

I go usually once a year. It is an easy trip, just stay between the markers.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Good to know about the channel! Thanks.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

It is a great trip --- 38 miles from the dock @ Portofino to Crab Island. I have a 21' Chapparal deck boat. It is about an hour and 15-20 minutes at a comfortable speed. Have fun !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 29, 2013)

it'd be quicker to trailer.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I didn't buy a boat to drive it around on a trailer ! Besides by the time you drive to Destin, fight the traffic and redlights especially thru Ft. Walton, launch your boat, etc. --- I 'll be in the water and gulping down a cool one waiting on you. Plus you will have missed a beautiful boat ride on the way!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Not to mention folks sure do chip in quicker for boat gas than for diesel for the truck...


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've done it. Seems like it is less than 50 miles to me. Maybe 40ish.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Don't waste your time and money on a trip to Crab Island, the fishing there is lousy!


----------

